# أطلب اي خلطة تحتاجها للدهانات المائية



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخواني الكرام طبعا بحب اطرح هذا الموضوع بقسمنا من كتر الاسئلة بخصوص هذا البند و وجود مهتمين به وانا جاهز للرد على اي استفسار في هذا المجال من خلال خبرتي الواقعية بهذا الموضوع الذي اعمل به حاليا من حوالي 8 سنوات.
وبتمنا من اعضاء القسم التفاعل والمشاركة لكي يكون هذا الموضوع مرجع في كل ما يخص .
1- الدهانات المائية بأونواعها. داخلي خارجي ولاكيه.
2-المعاجين بأنواعها.
3-غراء البلاط بأنواعه غراء لصق السيراميك وغراء برك السباحة
4-روبات البلاط بأنواعها.الروبات العادية وروبات برك السباحة.
5-مواد العزل الاكرليكي والاسمنتي ومواد عزل الحجر.
6-مواد معالجة وتصليح الخرسانة بأنواعها.
7-مقسيات الخرسانة الملونة والعادية.
8- الطينة الملونة بأنواعها.
بتمنا المشاركة من الجميع حتى تعم الفائدة للكل والله ولي التوفيق ....تقبلو فائق الاحترام.

 يتبع ...............


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بحب بالبداية اعطيكم فكرة كاملة عن كربونات الكالسيوم التي هي اساس الصناعة بالمواد الأنفة الذكر.
كربونات الكالسيوم:
اللون ابيض ناصع نسبة محتواها من اكسيد الكالسيوم 98 % مقاساتها تتراوح ما بين 350 ميكرون حتى 5 ميكرون .
تستخدم بصناعة الدهانات البلاستيك السيراميك والورق والمواسير البلاستيكية.
تستخرج من صخور الكوارتز وتطحن وتغربل حسب الحجم المطلوب,
السبيداج :
السبيداج هو نفسه كربونات الكالسيوم ولكن بقياس 5 ميكرون أغلب استعمالاته لتصنيع المعجونة بانواعها.


يتبع.............


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز ياريت فورملات كافة الأصباغ المائية الداخلي والخارجي او كتاب او ملف يحوي كافة هذه الفورملات


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

​
طبعا هذه معادلة لدهان مائي ذا جودة متوسطة وهي تعتبر فورمولا اساسية لاشتقاق كافة المعادلات للدهانات المائية.....
لعمل 200 لتر دهان املشن متوسط الجودة ...

1- 60 كغ كربونات الكالسيوم.
2- 20 كغ من اوكسيد التيتان او الكريستال.
3- 20 كغ pva 
4- 1 لتر سميات او مضاد للعفن.
5- 1 لتر دي فورمر او مضاد رغوة.
6- 100 لتر ماء.
ومنها اخواني الكرام بتقدر تشتق كل معادلات الدهان المائي حسب تغيير النسب لكل منتج .
وتعتبر هذه الفورمولا الاساسية للدهانات ..
ارجو ان تعم الافادة للجميع وادعو لنا ...

يتبع ............:56:


----------



## sniper1975 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> الأخ العزيز ياريت فورملات كافة الأصباغ المائية الداخلي والخارجي او كتاب او ملف يحوي كافة هذه الفورملات


 
كل الهلا بيك اخي الكريم الفورمولا صارت موجودة بالموضوع بتقدر تطلع عليها


----------



## mimfarahat (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً للزميل العزيز sniper لهذا الموضوع الشيق لكن ياريت تقوم بعمل عدة ملخصات سريع لموضوع الدهانات عشان بعضنا ماعندوش خلفية جيدة عنها وياريت لو في كتب متخصصة في هذا المجال نكون شاكرين جداً


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر اخوي العزيز وجزيت خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز sniper1975 الرجاء كيف التحكم بهذه الفورملا وجعل المنتج واطيء الجودة او عالي الجودة نزود اي نسب ونقلل اي نسبة وشكرا اخي الكريم لتعاونك معنا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخي العزيز على ماتقدمه في سبيل رفعة العلم الهندسي وإلى الأمام في طريق الأبداع والتقدم ...


----------



## sniper1975 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الكيمياوي اكرم;1349927 قال:


> الأخ العزيز sniper1975 الرجاء كيف التحكم بهذه الفورملا وجعل المنتج واطيء الجودة او عالي الجودة نزود اي نسب ونقلل اي نسبة وشكرا اخي الكريم لتعاونك معنا


 

أخي الكريم بالنسبة لجودة المنتج تعلمها كقاعدة اساية بالدهانات المائية,,,
كلما ارتفعت نسبة الكربونات بالمنتج كلما اصبحت جودته اقل,,,
وطبعا مادة pva هي اغلب مادة يتم التلاعب بنسبها لرفع جودة المنتج او انزالها..
يوجد بعض الناس تجعل نسبة اوكسيد التيتان اخف وهو بذلك يرتكب خطأ فادح فبذلك يصبح الدهان تقريبا ذا تغطية خفيفة جدا ...لان اوكسيد التيتان هو المسؤول عن عامل التغطية والاخفاء بالدهانات...
اتمنى ان اكون افدتك بالمعلومة......يتبع>>>>>>>


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر اخوي العزيز على ردك هل توجد لديك فورملات اخرى لألوان مختلفة


----------



## سيار (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا على المجهود لاعطاء التراكيب المتعلقه بتركيبة الدهان المائي بس عندي ملاحظات صغيره .

المتعارف عليه

انه وقت تعمل يجب ان تكمل عملك لاخره يعني انت ذكرت النسب بس ماعطيت كامل المعلومه والسبب كما يلي 

انت لم تذكر اي اشي عن المواد الواجب اضافتها لاعطاء القوام الصحيح للدهان 

النقطه الثانيه الاعتماد على بولي فينيل اسيتات فقط يعتبر الدهان ضعيف وغير مقاوم للماء 

نسبة التيتانيوم تركتها مبهمه ولم تذكر اي نوع من التيتانيوم يمكن استخدامه ولم تذكر اضافة اية ماده لمنع ترسب 

التيتانيوم بالدهان 

بالملخص اللي بيقول انه خبير وعنده خبرة بأي مجال وجب عليه اعطاء كامل المعلومه وليس رؤس الاقلام منها

والله الموفق


----------



## lamigra (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا العرض الجميل , ممكن خلطة دهان الاوكسيد للحديد لمنع الصدأ واكون شاكرا وممتنا جدا


----------



## sniper1975 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

سيار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكرا على المجهود لاعطاء التراكيب المتعلقه بتركيبة الدهان المائي بس عندي ملاحظات صغيره .
> 
> ...


 

الأخ سيار ياريت يكون اسلوبك بالرد افضل ..
وانا ما ببخل بأي معلومة للاخوان..
أن شاء الله تعجبك النقطة الحمراء بملفك عشان تحسن اسلوبك بالتعامل مع الناس ..


----------



## مهنس الشرقيه (11 مايو 2010)

اشكرك على هذا واسال حضرتك عن الايبوكسى


----------



## feras67 (15 مايو 2010)

*تشكر*

شكرا لاهتمامك بهذة المواضيع وافادة الناس منها


----------



## feras67 (15 مايو 2010)

ممكن تركيبة معجونة الستوكو ولك الشكر


----------



## ZEENSHAAP (16 مايو 2010)

شكراً أخي مفيد جيداً بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmeda abdelrhman (16 مايو 2010)

*نرجو المزيد يا هندسه*

:15:


sniper1975 قال:


> بحب بالبداية اعطيكم فكرة كاملة عن كربونات الكالسيوم التي هي اساس الصناعة بالمواد الأنفة الذكر.
> كربونات الكالسيوم:
> اللون ابيض ناصع نسبة محتواها من اكسيد الكالسيوم 98 % مقاساتها تتراوح ما بين 350 ميكرون حتى 5 ميكرون .
> تستخدم بصناعة الدهانات البلاستيك السيراميك والورق والمواسير البلاستيكية.
> ...


----------



## ahmeda abdelrhman (16 مايو 2010)

نرجو المزيد


----------



## ابونورسان (6 فبراير 2011)

لطفا ماهي فورملة صبغ ال ( ستوكو )


----------



## ابونورسان (7 فبراير 2011)

ممكن فورملة طلاء ال ستوكو المرمري مع الشكر


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (4 مارس 2011)

من فضلك ماهي تركيبة معاجين المائية


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (4 مارس 2011)

نعم, ولكن ماهي برءيك المعادلة الصحيحة


----------



## عمرو عبد (16 مارس 2011)

بدي خلطة الملتينة والتمبرتكس وروبة بلاط السيراميك


----------



## عمرو عبد (16 مارس 2011)

-روبات البلاط بأنواعها.الروبات العادية وروبات برك السباحة اين هي


----------



## هادي20 (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
السبيداج ليس
كربونات كالسيوم
بل كرونات رصاص
او الرصاص الابيض كما يسمونة يستخلص من حجر الباروق
وللعلم هو سام ممنوع استخدامة


----------



## دهانات (22 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتو يا جماعة ممكن الاختبارات اللازمة التى تجرى على الدهانات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dasalah (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
عيد مبارك سعيد
اخي الفاضل ممكن اعرف سعر هده المواد في السوق المصرية و السورية
*1- 1 كغ كربونات الكالسيوم.
2- 1 كغ من اوكسيد التيتان او الكريستال.
3- 1 كغ pva 
1- 1 لتر سميات او مضاد للعفن.
5- 1 لتر دي فورمر او مضاد رغوة.*

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (24 فبراير 2012)

dasalah قال:


> سلام عليكم
> عيد مبارك سعيد
> اخي الفاضل ممكن اعرف سعر هده المواد في السوق المصرية و السورية
> *1- 1 كغ كربونات الكالسيوم.*
> ...


كيلو الكربونات يتراوح ما بين 18 قرش وحتى 70 قرش تبعا لنعومته وجودته 
ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم الروتيل منه الأمريكى بحوالى 31 جنيه ومنه الكريستال بحوالى 30 جنيه 
البولى فينيل أكريليك ب 6 - 7 جنيه
مانع العفن من 11 - 15 جنيه
مانع الرغوة من 6 - 14 جنيه


----------



## Lithium ion (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (28 فبراير 2012)

أخى الكريم انتا كدة كلفت منتجك أكثر من اللازم ودة يبقى تكلفة عالية مش متناسبة مع السوق ومتطلباته 
يعنى مثلا نسبة التيتانيوم عالية ونسبة الكربونات عالية ونسبة البى فى ايه عالية والرغوة ومانع العفن مقارنة بكمية الميه اللى انتا حاططها 
يعنى التركيبة تكون كويسة لما تكون مثلا :
35 مياه 
5 تيتانيوم 
10 غراء 
50 كربونات 
1 مواد محسنة


----------



## Lithium ion (29 فبراير 2012)

egypt_mahmoud قال:


> أخى الكريم انتا كدة كلفت منتجك أكثر من اللازم ودة يبقى تكلفة عالية مش متناسبة مع السوق ومتطلباته
> يعنى مثلا نسبة التيتانيوم عالية ونسبة الكربونات عالية ونسبة البى فى ايه عالية والرغوة ومانع العفن مقارنة بكمية الميه اللى انتا حاططها
> يعنى التركيبة تكون كويسة لما تكون مثلا :
> 35 مياه
> ...



شكرا علي المشاركه


----------



## الاميرررر (20 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اولا احب اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا وجزاك اللة خيرا
وكنت عايز اسئل عن مركزات الالوان اللى هى بتلون الوان الكمبيوتر [ عالية التركيز ]
وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## AHMEDELMISERY (20 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## hussin asmy (27 مارس 2012)

تسلم اخي الفاضل لاكن لي استفسار وهو كتابه النسب وعلي اي اساس يتم الحساب عليها مثلا نريد تركيبه طن اجمالي كيف يتم الحساب ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Lithium ion (28 مارس 2012)

hussin asmy قال:


> تسلم اخي الفاضل لاكن لي استفسار وهو كتابه النسب وعلي اي اساس يتم الحساب عليها مثلا نريد تركيبه طن اجمالي كيف يتم الحساب ولك كل الشكر والتقدير



الاخ العزيز 
لوكانت التركيبه المطروحه مجموعها 100 تضرب كل المكونات بالرقم 10 من 1000كجو\ 100 كجم
لوكانت غير ذلك نستخدم نفس المعادله وهي بقسمه الرقم المطلوب انتاجه علي مجموع التركيبه ثم ضرب الكميات كلها في الرقم الناتج وبالتالي تحصل علي مضاعفتها
:3::3::3::3::3::3::3:


----------



## الاميرررر (29 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتةكنت عايز اسئل على مركزات الالوان عالية التركيز [ الوان كمبيوتر ]وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## Lithium ion (1 أبريل 2012)

مركزات الالوان تعتمد علي استخدام مشتت قوي يسمح بالتحميل العالي ويقبل الامتزاج مع الدهان المائي 
ولو كان مطلوب ان يستخدم الملون للدهان المائي والزيتي يتطلب ذلك مشتت من نوعيه خاصه ويتطلب وجود الجليكولات بالتركيبه للسماح بالانتشار في الدهان الزيتي


----------



## الاميرررر (1 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اشكرك اخى الكريم على الاهتمام والرد وجزاك اللة خيرا
هو استخدامة للدهان المائى والزيتى بس اهم حاجة فية التركيز العالى اللى هى الوان الكمبيوتر 
وما هو نوع المشتت المطلوب لهذة النوعية من مركزات الالوان
وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## Lithium ion (2 أبريل 2012)

يمكنك مراجعه المنتدي ستجد مشاركتين باسمي للملونات والمشتت المستخدم هو ال hydropalat من انتاج كوجنيس


----------



## الاميرررر (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
شكرا على الرد 
وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## salahiks (12 سبتمبر 2012)

السلا عليكم 
مطلوب مني خلطة وطريقة تصنيع الغراء نوع ( poly vinyl acetate homopolymer resin )
مشكورين مقدما


----------



## محمودسامى1 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف تركيبه الجرفياتو؟


----------



## thechemist_1981 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

عزيزى كل هذا مشكور عليه ولكننا فى حاجة الى الاضافات التى تعمل على تحسين المنتج وفائدتها


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ريت اعرف اين تباع مادة السبيداج او الكربونات المذكورة وسمعت من محل مواد الكيمياويات ان هناك باودر حاليا يباع في محلات الْاصباغ ما هو


----------



## fade wheed (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي snypr1975 اريد ان اعمل مصنع لواصق اريد جميع الحلطات 
-غراء البلاط بأنواعه غراء لصق السيراميك وغراء برك السباحة​4-روبات البلاط بأنواعها.الروبات العادية وروبات برك السباحة.​5-مواد العزل الاكرليكي والاسمنتي ومواد عزل الحجر.​6-مواد معالجة وتصليح الخرسانة بأنواعها.​


----------



## roujyn (25 يناير 2013)

اطب من الاخوة الكرم كيفية صنعة bender521


----------



## shand and (30 مارس 2013)

دهانات مائيه ؟


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكرام
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## شداد عليلو (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## marouane v (29 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم المرجو مساعدتي بخصوص مادة تظاف في الدهانات المائية اسمها securon98/3


----------



## mhmdfoud12 (10 أغسطس 2014)

*طلب وتوضيح مهم جدا*

دلوقتى انا عندى بلاستيك تام الصنع مطفي ازاى اقدر احوله الي بلاتسيك لامع او ربع لامع هل ممكن 

ارجو التوضيح بالنسب واسم الماده لو وجدت ان شاء الله


----------



## medo16116 (29 أغسطس 2014)

اريد تركيبة مواد الديكور فلفت شمواة سواحيلي روعة معجون استيكو للأهمية


----------



## aymanaldokh (3 سبتمبر 2014)

لطفا ماهي فورملة صبغ ال ( ستوكو ) تركيبة معاجين المائية روبات البلاط و لاصق البلاط العازل البرك للوشوتنانوا (ايشتناتو) ارجوك انا محتاج اهذه كثيرا وسوف اكون شاكر لك ارجوك ​


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (20 سبتمبر 2014)

لو سمحت عايز اعرف نسب ومكونات الجرافيتو


----------



## Eng .Murad (21 يناير 2015)

بالنسبة لدهان الاملشن ذو اللمعة العالية , لا يضاف عليه تلك او كربونات , كما يمكن استخدام ستايرين اكريليك ؟؟ هل هذا صحيح


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (9 فبراير 2015)

الأخ العزيز sniper1975
اهم حاجة فى التركيبة هى طريقة إضافة المكونات وتحديد نوعية والاسم التجارى للمواد 
وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## sasa4m (26 مارس 2015)

الف شكر لحضرتك 
عايز من حضرتك تركيبة دهان فلفت او سواحيلي


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (23 أبريل 2015)

many thanks


----------



## Eng.Esmail Ahmed (13 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد واريد تركيبات لخلطات الدهانات الزيتية والمائية ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## Eng.Esmail Ahmed (15 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم منتظر رد من سيادتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابومازن1 (3 ديسمبر 2017)

لو الموضوع مش هيكمل بنفتحه ليه


----------

